# Help: Badminton Court



## roms (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for a badminton court where my brother and I can play. Does anyone know a badminton court around Deira(preferably near city center) or in Bur Dubai or anywhere here in Dubai? Hopefully the not too expensive ones. Kindly post it on this thread so anyone could see.

Thanks,
Roms


----------



## roms (Mar 7, 2013)

*Badminton court?*

Hi, Anyone knows about this regard? kindly reply please.. thanks


----------



## putsch (May 25, 2013)

martes sir sa british school sa likod ng st joseph
8-10 pm


----------



## roms (Mar 7, 2013)

putsch said:


> martes sir sa british school sa likod ng st joseph
> 8-10 pm


Sir san banda itong St.Joseph? naglalaro padin ba kayo?


----------



## Loreli (Jan 12, 2015)

*Badminton*

Hi 

Everyone is welcome to play with us near Rashidiya station , please find us on fb badminton warriors dubai ...Thursdays 8-11pm for 35aed 

Thanks 

Lorie


----------



## Len Maria (Mar 16, 2015)

*Hello*

Hello po, meron po sa Al Safa Sports Hall. 10/hr. Friday 12-5PM & Sat 4-8PM.


----------

